# Laptop Sound Problems



## Haseebr (Jan 6, 2005)

Well about a week ago my laptop sound stopped working. I tried numerous fixes but nothing worked so I reformated and reinstalled Windows Xp Pro. Sound still isnt working. So your about to tell me that my sound card is messed up BUT my computer sometimes plays that Dudududududududu duh duh duh duh duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh after computer logon. So my guess is that something is wrong with my bios settings.

I have a ESS Maestro2E PCI AudioDrive (WDM) in my laptop.
Location Pci bus 0, device 12, function 0. Device manager says that it is working properly.

Heres my entire BIOS ACPI BIOS VERSION 1.20

*MEMORY*
Total = 65536 KB

*PASSWORD*
Not Registered

*BATTERY*
Battery Save Mode = Full Power

*PERIPHERAL*
Pointing devices = Auto-Selected
Ext Keyboard "Fn" = Disabled
UCB Legacy Emulation = Disabled
Parrallel Port Mode = ECP
Hard Disk Mode = Enhanced IDE(Normal)

*BOOT PRIORITY*
Boot Priority = HDD > FDD > CD-ROM\

*DISPLAY*
Power On Display = Auto-Selected
LCD Dsplay Strech = Disabled

*OTHERS*
CPU Cache = Enabled
Level 2 Cache = Disabled
Auto Power On = Disabled
Alarm Volume = High
System Beep = Enabled

*CONFIGURATION*
Device Config. = All Devices

*PC CARD*
Controller Mode = Auto - Selected

*I/O PORTS*
Serial = Com1(3F8H/IRQ4)
Built-in modem = Com2(2F8H)'
Parallel = LPT1(378H/IRQ7/CH3)

*PCI BUS*
Pci Bus = IRQ11

*DRIVES I/O*
HDD = Primary IDE(1F0H/IRQ14)
CD-ROM = Secondary IDE(170H/IRQ15)

*FLOPPY DISK I/O*
Floppy Disk = (3F2H/IRQ6/CH2)


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

You should have a "drivers and utilities" cd that came with your laptop. The special drivers peculiar to the parts your laptop is made of are on that disk. After a windows re-install, those drivers and utilities need to be re-installed.


----------

